# NJ Members - L'Oreal's "Because Your Dog Is Worth It Too Day"



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

This is a really fun event that I attended last year at the L'Oreal headquarters in Cranbury, NJ. Lots of doggie activities, vendors and really great human "doggie bags" full of L'Oreal products! All that and for a great cause too (Susan G. Komen Race For The Cure)!

http://www.yourdogisworthittoo.com/

I volunteered to help Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue with their booth this year. I hope to see some GRF members there on August 15th!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like fun. I will have to look into this.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I went last year also... it was an absolute blast!!! I'm so sad that I can't go this year, but it's the same day as my best friend's bridal shower. But have no doubt I'll be there in 2010!!! I highly recommend anyone in the area who has the day available check out this wonderful (and fun!) event!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

harley needs a fun day out, maybe we will make the trip!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Yay! Ultimate Air Dogs will be there again! It was a blast to watch the dock diving dogs!

If it's a hot day again like it was last year, there are pools for the dogs to cool off in and a misting tent for the humans!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Bumping for NJ members that may not have seen this yet...........


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I cant wait to go. My dog Cheyenne and I went last year and had a blast. You cant miss us. I will be the girl with the cream colored golden retriever though last year he was only 4 months old when I brought him so this year I am sure it will be much easier with him. Besides hubby is going too. I cant wait. Going much earlier this year so we dont have to park so far away. Wooh!!! Cant wait!!!

Kim


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Bumping...

This event is this Saturday! :


----------

